# Moved Nest Of Newborn Pigeons!!! Help



## tex056 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi i am not a bird owner and i was staying at my boyfriends house and we noticed that pigeons made a nest in his garage! We decided that it wasnt good for them to stay there because they are trapped when the door is closed for long perioids of time, and moved them to a tree in plain sight very near to the garage. The problem is that they are babies in there (very young, probably only a few days old) I am scared that the parents either wont find the nest even though ive tried to "show" them where i moved it, or wont go back to it simply because of the fact that i moved it. I feel very bad for the babies and want them to live so someone please help and give advice!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tex056 said:


> Hi i am not a bird owner and i was staying at my boyfriends house and we noticed that pigeons made a nest in his garage! We decided that it wasnt good for them to stay there because they are trapped when the door is closed for long perioids of time, and moved them to a tree in plain sight very near to the garage. The problem is that they are babies in there (very young, probably only a few days old) I am scared that the parents either wont find the nest even though ive tried to "show" them where i moved it, or wont go back to it simply because of the fact that i moved it. I feel very bad for the babies and want them to live so someone please help and give advice!


You can not move a pigeons nest. They won't recognize it. Need to put the nest back where it was, quickly, before the parents decide to abandon everything and move on. Then YOU have to raise the babies.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you put them back and leave the garage door open for the parents to feed?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tex056 said:


> Hi i am not a bird owner and i was staying at my boyfriends house and we noticed that pigeons made a nest in his garage! We decided that it wasnt good for them to stay there because they are trapped when the door is closed for long perioids of time, and moved them to a tree in plain sight very near to the garage. The problem is that they are babies in there (very young, probably only a few days old) I am scared that the parents either wont find the nest even though ive tried to "show" them where i moved it, or wont go back to it simply because of the fact that i moved it. I feel very bad for the babies and want them to live so someone please help and give advice!


I know you meant well-(are there any other problems with them being in the garage, like toxic fumes, no access to ventilation?) but you cannot move a nest as the parents will generally give up on it. Can you move the nest back to the garage where it was for the time being?

Provide them with seed and water and allow them to raise the kids for another month. They may or may not try to hatch another set when the kids are around 24 days of age, in which case you would need to remove those eggs as soon as they are laid. Then you can gently send them on their way with the kids.

If you absolutely can't move them back-or move them back for at least a week or two till the kids are older, please let us know where you are located so we can get the babies some help.


----------



## tex056 (Jul 10, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I know you meant well-(are there any other problems with them being in the garage, like toxic fumes, no access to ventilation?) but you cannot move a nest as the parents will generally give up on it. Can you move the nest back to the garage where it was for the time being?
> 
> Provide them with seed and water and allow them to raise the kids for another month. They may or may not try to hatch another set when the kids are around 24 days of age, in which case you would need to remove those eggs as soon as they are laid. Then you can gently send them on their way with the kids.
> 
> If you absolutely can't move them back-or move them back for at least a week or two till the kids are older, please let us know where you are located so we can get the babies some help.



Ok, i feel so bad, i didnt know i was doing them more harm than good. I have decided to try and drop the young off somewhere that can take care of them. I live in Palm Harbor Florida, any suggestions? the ASPCA wont take them i checked and i know animal control might just put them to sleep anyways without giving them a chance


----------



## tex056 (Jul 10, 2007)

And i couldnt leave them in there because there is no ventilation and we cant leave our garage open all the time so they are trapped for long hours at a time. Unfortunatel i havent seen the parenst, i think they took off already


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tex056 said:


> And i couldnt leave them in there because there is no ventilation and we cant leave our garage open all the time so they are trapped for long hours at a time. Unfortunatel i havent seen the parenst, i think they took off already


Do you know how old they are? You can go here and compare. I don't suppose you are up to giving this a try? We'll all help you all we can. 
http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This sanctuary is on our rescue list, however I don't expect they will take two baby pigeons that have to be hand raised. I guess you could call and ask, but..................

Suncoast Seabird Sanctuary
18328 Gulf Blvd.
Indian Shores, FL 33785
(727) 391-6211


http://www.seabirdsanctuary.org


----------



## tex056 (Jul 10, 2007)

i would say somewhere around 4-6 days old. I have put the nest back in its original location, but no sign of the parents yet


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tex056 said:


> i would say somewhere around 4-6 days old. I have put the nest back in its original location, but no sign of the parents yet


Well, it could be due to the fact that it's getting dark now and they don't fly in the dark. About how long has it been since you actually moved them and then put them back? I guess it's pretty warm there. It may be that you need to bring them in tonight and try putting them back in the morning to see if the parents return. It would need to be very early though. If the parents DO come back and the babies are still gone, I expect they will leave for good.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm concerned about how long it's been since these babies have been fed. If it's been a while, I don't know that they will survive the night.  At this age, they get fed quite a few times during the day.


----------



## tex056 (Jul 10, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I'm concerned about how long it's been since these babies have been fed. If it's been a while, I don't know that they will survive the night.  At this age, they get fed quite a few times during the day.



Well no one will take them in at this hour, ive checked. The last time the parents were around was about 5 o'colock. If they survive the night im going to bring them to that sanctuary you mentioned early in the morning. I left them in their nest and brought them inside for the night. As of now i feel ive done all i can. I feel that if i would have left the nest alone in the garage in the first place that eventually the parents would get seperated from the babies and this might have happened eventually anyways since we open and close the garage daily. Im an animal lover, i just dont know alot about birds. i hope the little guys make it!

If anyone else has advice it would help alot!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to feed the babies and I am willing to talk you through it. Will you feed them if i do that?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Please stay on line for a little while if you can. We do have a member in Tampa, FL that MAY be able to help. I don't know her, but other members do and they are trying to make contact with her now. So, if you can, stick around or check back in a little while.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I've just been informed that this girl works nights, so most likely no one can get in touch with her. I guess we just hope for the best for tonight. You might want to check here again in the morning.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tex, Are you willing to feed the babies if I talk you through it?


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*In Largo*

I live in Largo and can take the babies in. Please leave a message if I don't answer. (727) 481-3048. 

Julie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Julie, 
That's wonderful. I'm sure she will be greatly relieved.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Julie! Hope this all works out .. send pics, please  

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Julie.

Reti


----------



## tex056 (Jul 10, 2007)

turkey said:


> I live in Largo and can take the babies in. Please leave a message if I don't answer. (727) 481-3048.
> 
> Julie



Well one little guy made it through the night, im going to call you ASAP


----------



## tex056 (Jul 10, 2007)

ok so, called julie but no answer and i have work in a while. Is there anything i can do to help this little guy out until maybe she could come and get it, like some food???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tex056 said:


> ok so, called julie but no answer and i have work in a while. Is there anything i can do to help this little guy out until maybe she could come and get it, like some food???


Tex, I just came on line.......don't know who else is around. At this point, some baby cereal would do. it would have to mixed thin and fed to the baby by syringe. Can you get that stuff and get back with us?


----------



## tex056 (Jul 10, 2007)

ok.. i have it, im going to try my best


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes.
Baby rice cereal and it could even be fed from the end of a teaspoon.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Can you go straight to Julies home now? I am sure someone will be there.
I will also send her another email.

Give some water to the baby NOW and follow with baby cereal as Renee suggested.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti, 
Maybe you could talk her through it if she were to call you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Charis said:


> Reti,
> Maybe you could talk her through it if she were to call you.


Sure, 305-374-3525. I'll be home till 1.30pm

Reti


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Tex056,

Be sure to keep the baby *warm*. Other members can provide details over phone. 

I've had luck feeding babies with the cut-off end of a latex dish-washing glove. Others use baby bottle nipples. I didn't have much luck with a large syringe.

I am going to PM you my phone number in Germany if you have any middle of the night questions or emergencies. Leave a number on the answering machine and I will call back. Cheap for me to call the U.S. Penny or so a minute. Probably costs you fifty cents a minute to call Germany. In the middle of the night in the U.S., I have occasionally found myself the only person on-line, occasionally with a member or two from Britain, and Pidgey and Reti who drop in all hours to check on emergency requests. Midnight for Florida is 6 A.M. here. Help from continental U.S. members is usually most helpful because of local brand names and names of supermarkets, resources, et cetera.

Larry


----------



## tex056 (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, i am at work now, ive put the babies in a safe place where no cats could get them or anything. If anyone can pick them up that can take better care of them that would be best. I tried everythin to feed it and it wont take anything. It took a little water however. If anyone better capable can pick it up and care for it it would be better because i have no idea what im doing and i wont even be home until later tonite. If anyone can do this, my cell is *727-656-6045*, please only call if you know you can pick them up. I would take them to a sanctuary myself but like i said i cant with work an all. I am at work now so i might not answer right away if i am with a customer. Just leave a message and I WILL call you back. to do everything possible for the little guy and putting him in better care with one of you guys to me is the best thing possible. Once someone calls i will give him/her the address and directions

Thank you,
Lauren


----------



## tex056 (Jul 10, 2007)

ok update--- Julie is going to pick it up (YAY!!) So hopefully she can give it a fighting chance! Thank You all for your help i appreciate it and im sure that baby pigeon does too!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tex056 said:


> ok update--- Julie is going to pick it up (YAY!!) So hopefully she can give it a fighting chance! Thank You all for your help i appreciate it and im sure that baby pigeon does too!!


I'm so glad to hear this...........do you suppose you could let us know when the baby is picked up? Don't know if Julie will have a chance to get on line here or not. You don't know how worried we've all been about these poor babies.


----------



## tex056 (Jul 10, 2007)

I will keep everyone updated as i get more info. As of now she should be somewhat on the way there so if i hear from her i'll keep everyone up to date or she will let you know. I had to get her to pick them up at the house because i am at work until 9 tonite. Hopefully it will be ok until she can pick it up around 5ish. I dont know if i mentioned it or not but only one made it through the nite. The survivor took a little water today but wouldnt eat anything so hopefully that drink will hold him over til she picks him up. I left for work at 1 and it still looked strong so i expect it to be ok. Trust me i couldnt sleep last nite worried of what was to become of the little guys. Even if i can save only one i will still be happy, im a sucker for all animals so i wanted to see them make it! Now the one definetely has a good chance thanks to Julie! I will keep everyone posted


----------



## tex056 (Jul 10, 2007)

So, bad news. Julie had planned on picking up the bird around 5ish. She called me around then to let me know she wouldnt be able to pick them up until 9, pretty much when i would be home anyways. I told her my boyfriend would be home around 830 and would let her know if he was still alive. Unfortunately it was too late. We both tried everything we could. I appreciate everyone's help in the matter. I am personally very sad as this was never my intention to happen. I am going to give them a proper burial tonite. Again thanks to everyone that tried to help, this will probably be my last post as you can understand. Goodbye to everyone and thanks again!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well Tex.......I'm very sorry to hear this news. Can't imagine what happened with Julie. Can't change anything now though. We all did the best we could. Guess that's all you can do. Take care and remember we're here if you ever need assistance with another pigeon. Help for them don't get much better than this web site and it's members.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am very sorry the babies didn't make it.

Reti


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Sorry*

I work third shift and had to get 5 hours sleep this morning before starting a busy day of appointments of which none of them could be canceled. 

I was hoping the babies could be brought to me while I was asleep and my children would wake me up when they arrived so I gave instructions on how to get to my house, but I found out when I woke up that the rescuer's schedule was as busy as mine since she could not bring them to my house. There was no way I could get to her house with the schedule I had for the day until after my second appointment. That lasted longer then I expected (which she mentioned) and I could not make it to her house before my next appointment. She lives about 45 minutes away from where I was at for most of the day. 

The rest she wrote about, but knowing that the first baby died over night and the second one had not been cared for in over 24 hours my hopes of picking up a live baby were not up. 

Unfortunately, I ended my busy day with the phone message of the bad news. Although I expected it, it was still a big downer for me. 

So, I hope everyone understands I didn't choose to not show up. 

Julie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Julie I know how busy you are. I was hoping you would get the babies in the morning.
Thanks for trying.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear this....but it's not your fault.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

This is why I believe it should be mandatory that people learn how to feed baby birds. I know for a fact if I found any baby bird I'd be able to look it up on google if I had no idea about the specific species, but I have enough knowledge that I could feed them no problem.

So sorry about the little ones. I hate losing babies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Vasp said:


> This is why I believe it should be mandatory that people learn how to feed baby birds. I know for a fact if I found any baby bird I'd be able to look it up on google if I had no idea about the specific species, but I have enough knowledge that I could feed them no problem.
> 
> So sorry about the little ones. I hate losing babies.


I appreciate your comments, I agree that if anyone is going to mess with mother nature, they had better be prepared to deal with the repurcusions or know a good rehabber. 

It is also important for any bird owner/breeder to know how, just in case. The opportunity DOES arise, even sick birds need to be hand fed at times.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

And more often than not, anyone keeping and especially breeding birds will find themselves in a predicament where a young or sick bird needs to be hand fed. Even people who have never kept a bird before may find themselves in these. Rehabilitators are great people and it's important to have a few on hand if you're involved with birds...But some rehabilitators won't take baby pigeons, as regrettably in some places they're considered pests.

Even people who are letting their small finches, canaries or doves raise some babies may find some problems. I know for a fact that a friend of mine had to raise two baby ringneck doves from just a few days old because the parents wouldn't feed them.


----------

